# what are you guys feeding your reds?



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i feed tiger shrimp maine shrimp pellets flake haddock beef heart on occasion krill im looking to change things up a bit...thanks for the help


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

So far, I feed: krill pellets about 3 times a day. I give treats about every other day: beef heart, earthworms, or meal worms, and I always keep feeder guppies in the tank. I plan on getting some shrimp and catfish fillets from the store soon.


----------



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

i've been feeding mine brine shrimp, beef heart and bloodworms with a feeeder now and again. mine absolutely love bloodworms the best so ive been feeding them that more recently. my little guys tear it up, its great to watch


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets... medium sized.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Want to start pellets but they dont seem very interested but i feed.
shrimp, cod, haddock, scallops once in a while, talapia, blood woorms or brine shrimp when they were small and pollock. Pretty much any frozen fillet. Shrimp is probably fed the most.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Whatever white fish is cheapest at the grocery store, random freeze dried stuff (krill, meal worms, crickets, etc), Hikari Carnivourous Fish Pellets, live crickets, the occasional batch of guppies, and _very_ occasionally some beef heart or chicken.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

In order of most fed to least often fed:

*Shrimp (no shells)
*Fillet Meat (mostly flounder, tilapia, and catfish)
*Earthworms
*Salmon (this messes up the water)

On rare occasion I feed live wild-caught fish.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

im broke now, so i feed mine tv dinners and ramen noodles


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hikari Cichlid Gold, Massivore Delight, Salmon, Beefheart and Koi Pellets


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

fishloaf666 said:


> im broke now, so i feed mine tv dinners and ramen noodles


Man poor fish, they must be in college. I remember those days....lol


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

shrimps,tilapia fillet and hikari gold....nothing else


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Feed my RBP's a variety - Catfish nuggets, shrimp, various white fish and feeders(once every 2 months). Never tried pellets. I hear the pellets really screw up water quality when they dissolve/break up in the water if not eaten right away.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

I feed mine shrimp, squid, fish fillets, sometimes even sardines. Feeder fish and beef heart maybe once a year.
Trying to get them to eat pellets, but not very successfully.



fishloaf666 said:


> im broke now, so i feed mine tv dinners and ramen noodles


are you serious?


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

fishloaf666 said:


> im broke now, so i feed mine tv dinners and ramen noodles


are you serious?

no lol, i feed mine frozen krill, fish fillets, beefheart, sometimes bloodworms if i have some, and an occasional live fantail or other larger fish


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

pellets every other day.

shrimp once a month

catfish once a month.

squid once every 2 months, make sure u take the ink out, or it'll be very messsy


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets... medium sized.


Update:

Just switched 'em to the large sized pellets.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

mcdonalds loaded with growth hormones.............









no really, pellets, shrimp, catfish, krill / twice a day rotate the diet


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets... medium sized.


Update:

Just switched 'em to the large sized pellets.








[/quote]

I was feeding soft sinking krill pellets but they were small for as big as my P's are getting. Tonight I got them HBH Super Cichlid Sinkers. Anyone know anything about these? They are bigger and the P's and crayfish ate them so I guess ok considering I just started them on shrimp this week. I'm surprised they even look at pellets after the way they act with the shrimp.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets... medium sized.


Update:

Just switched 'em to the large sized pellets.








[/quote]

I was feeding soft sinking krill pellets but they were small for as big as my P's are getting. Tonight I got them HBH Super Cichlid Sinkers. Anyone know anything about these? They are bigger and the P's and crayfish ate them so I guess ok considering I just started them on shrimp this week. I'm surprised they even look at pellets after the way they act with the shrimp.
[/quote]

I prefer feeding them floating pellets...
It's a kick in the ass when they come smashing to the surface in their frenzy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets... medium sized.


Update:

Just switched 'em to the large sized pellets.








[/quote]

I was feeding soft sinking krill pellets but they were small for as big as my P's are getting. Tonight I got them HBH Super Cichlid Sinkers. Anyone know anything about these? They are bigger and the P's and crayfish ate them so I guess ok considering I just started them on shrimp this week. I'm surprised they even look at pellets after the way they act with the shrimp.
[/quote]

I prefer feeding them floating pellets...
It's a kick in the ass when they come smashing to the surface in their frenzy.
[/quote]

haha, i love watchin them hit pellets on the surface... i feed all my piranhas raw shrimp and hikari bio gold as their staple and i mix it up with tilapia and catfish fillets and krill


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine won't come to the top for food unless its chasing a guppie. Funny thing happened the other day. I was lookin down through top glass to see if my crayfish was in the tree I have in there. I look over to other side and I see a guppie stuck to my lid. They jump out of the water to avoid being lunch. This guy must have stuck fast. I flicked him off there and he was still alive. LOL


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> Mine won't come to the top for food unless its chasing a guppie. Funny thing happened the other day. I was lookin down through top glass to see if my crayfish was in the tree I have in there. I look over to other side and I see a guppie stuck to my lid. They jump out of the water to avoid being lunch. This guy must have stuck fast. I flicked him off there and he was still alive. LOL


how big are your natts? it usually takes a little while before they become brave enough to eat food off the surface


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> Mine won't come to the top for food unless its chasing a guppie. Funny thing happened the other day. I was lookin down through top glass to see if my crayfish was in the tree I have in there. I look over to other side and I see a guppie stuck to my lid. They jump out of the water to avoid being lunch. This guy must have stuck fast. I flicked him off there and he was still alive. LOL


how big are your natts? it usually takes a little while before they become brave enough to eat food off the surface
[/quote]

3-4 inches


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i bet if you were persistent, you could get them to take food from the surface, but i suppose if you already have them eating pellets, it doesn't really matter


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

mine used to eat from the top but now that we've moved them to the 125gal they're skiddish.
It's brighter in that tank than the other, even after dimming quite a bit.

They'll wait til anything sink to eat it but their favorite is squid


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I firmly believe that any group of pygos can be "trained" to eat pellets from the surface.

They will give in to their hunger at some point...


----------

